# Confusion over cell phone purchase on very low budget



## 0Tech80sGirl (6 mo ago)

I have never owned a cell phone and want to get one. I thought it was just a matter of finding an older one I can afford with what I would like in a phone ie size etc and figuring out the complexity of brand and value-omg...so confusing! So I had it narrowed down and then read poor review to re-group....had it down to 2...then omg now learned that it cant be olde enough for me to afford even if still in great condition and does exactly what I want....because companies dont give security update patch things for more than 2- 5 years !!! ??? WOW ok well the ones I want are 2016 or 2017, maybe 2018. What does this mean? Does it mean I cannot use this phone safely and cant buy it ?? Confused re specs re brand re how to use and how to buy and how to protect and how to update....might have to forgo a cell...been researching for weeks and getting more confused...so much confusion and over whelm with respect to > cell phone brands, quality, AGE- older cheaper still great cell phones, safety re security update patch things


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

It might help if you could supply a price range and what you intend to do with it. For example, if you are not going to use a lot of data, you can pick up an unlocked phone (there are many under $200 on Amazon) and use a carrier that may charge only about $15-20/month.

With most Android phones you can always add extra storage space via microSD cards. I believe with Apple, what you get is what you've got.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

If all you want is a cellphone to call in emergencies, then a Tracfone might be the answer.
I had to get my husband a new phone because he was using mine from 2005 and it would no longer be able to make a receive calls.

I bought him a flip phone last year (either Target or Walmart I don't remember). I paid around $30 for an LG Classic.
OMG, I see now the price is close to $200!
https://www.walmart.com/ip/LG-Class...s-Prepaid-Flip-Phone-8-GB-Brand-New/390161449
Forget that idea!

I found one at Best Buy for $40
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/shop/mobile-phones-under-50

I pay $20 plus tax for a card I buy at Target or Walmart that is good for 90 days. It has 60 minutes of calls and 60 minutes of text. He doesn't text; he only wants a phone to call me or the AAA in an emergency. I wasn't sure if 60 minutes would be enough for 90 days but I discovered when I registered the code, it has triple minutes. He got 180 minutes the first time I registered the card. The minutes roll over as long as you keep putting minutes on every 90 days. Since the above phone is not a flip, I doubt you will get triple minutes.

Make sure the phone you get is *4G capable*. You don't need to buy an expensive 5G phone.
If you live in the US, look at the Dollar chain stores. You might be able to get an inexpensive new phone but you do have to buy a card to add minutes.

Don't buy used on a cellphone. You might just be getting someone's problem device.

Also as long as you don't surf at public wifi hotspots, you don't have to worry about the phone patching stopping after 2 - 5 years.

If you want fantastic Customer Service, look at Consumer Cellular. I dropped my former cell carrier and went with CC. You get a real person answering your call and they will patiently help you get set up and answer your questions.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

0Tech80sGirl:

If you've never owned a cell phone and need one only for making and receiving calls, a flip-open 4G model will do fine for you.

I have no need for a cell phone full of bells and whistles which is difficult to navigate through and use, so a flip-open 4G model is what I use.

Just something for you to think about.

The cost of the cell phone and a basic monthly plan are very cheap.










-------------------------------------------------


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

flavallee said:


> 0Tech80sGirl:
> 
> If you've never owned a cell phone and need one only for making and receiving calls, a flip-open 4G model will do fine for you.
> 
> ...


Thats the same one I got my Pop. He bought it Walmart, and adds 30 minutes annually. It basically resides in his glove box for emergencies. BUT....it fits his needs.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I paid $59.00 for mine.
The basic unlimited talk and unlimited text plan is $20.00 a month.


------------------------------------------------


----------



## annieskid25 (Aug 11, 2007)

I refused to get a cell phone for many years because i didn't want anything new to charge regularly. Too many things to charge, I'm too good at breaking 500 dollar phones screen, and that's not covered by warranty. I finally got a cell phone but have had problems buying locked phones online from wal mart they couldnt unlock, downloading pictures if phone is locked for six months after every change in service, most recent two months ago. I'm ready to get a landline again over all this, but only one phone works where i live, and free cell phones are available if on gov. assistance. They (the free ones) don't work for me this far out but do for a friend at my house.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> It basically resides in his glove box for emergencies.


 Watch the temps. Usually my husband keeps his phone in the car but with temps high here, he has been bringing it into the house. He grabs it on his way out so he has it should he need it.
I don't like to store a phone in a car if the temp is 32°C/90°F.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

flavallee said:


> I paid $59.00 for mine.
> The basic unlimited talk and unlimited text plan is $20.00 a month.


Thats exactly what I got


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

I use Mint Mobile. $15/month! (If paid annually, and I have no problem with that, don't have to worry about it for a year!) ;-)


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

The OP hasn't returned here since mid-August. We aren't sure what she intends to use the cellphone for. Emergency calls or something else.

If you are strictly using a cellphone to make calls, then it doesn't matter if it is not up to date on patching. Cell data is more secure than using wifi. Don't do banking on a phone nor store credit card info and you will be fine.

My husband used my old flip phone from around 2005. All he wanted to do was be able to call me or the AAA. He worked fine until the 3g network was shut down; otherwise, he'd still be using the same phone.
I put $20 on his new Tracfone every 90 days (he gets 180 minutes and he never uses that many minutes.) I turned off wifi so he doesn't end up selecting something and getting lost when all he wants to do is call out.


----------

